# Eclipse - Pfad der PROJECT- und CLASSPATH-Datei verändern



## MadMax2581 (9. Januar 2008)

Ein freundliches "Hallo" an alle.

Habe ein kleines Problem beim erstellen von Projekten mit Eclipse. Wenn ich in Eclipse ein reines Java-Projekt anlege, erstellt er automatisch auf der obersten Ebene eine PROJECT- und eine CLASSPATH-Datei. Soweit ist alles gut!

Wenn ich diese Dateien jetzt an einen anderen Ort in dem Projekt verschiebe, findet er sie (klarer Fall) nicht mehr und man kann nicht mehr debuggen. Projektbedingt wäre es jetzt aber für mich wichtig die Dateien in einen der vielen Unterordner zu legen (liegt an einer Versionsverwaltung mit Synergy) und die Pfade im Eclipse anzupassen.

Ist das möglich, oder müssen die zwei Dateien zwingend auf der obersten Ebene liegen? Wenn ja, wo kann ich im Eclipse die Pfade verändern?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Max


----------

